# use of abs pipe for basement roughin



## polishplumber (Oct 13, 2012)

does ontario plumbing code allow abs piping below cement floor.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you Polish, as in a person from Poland? Or is it polish, as in shoe and furniture polish?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

polishplumber said:


> does ontario plumbing code allow abs piping below cement floor.


Pole Polisher?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Answer from Ontario based Red Seal Plumber suspended pending appropriate introduction.


----------



## polishplumber (Oct 13, 2012)

tommy plumber said:


> are you polish, as in a person from poland? Or is it polish, as in shoe and furniture polish?


 i'm half polish half russian


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

According to section 23.B.1C concrete lined ductile iron pipe must be used to prevent catalytic reduction of the Urea compounds In ABS

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

polishplumber said:


> i'm half polish half russian


Tidy and quick?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

polishplumber said:


> i'm half polish half russian


What's the other half?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> What's the other half?


:jester:


----------



## hayware (Sep 30, 2012)

NPC 2010 Says yes, but Ontario may be different.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

hayware said:


> NPC 2010 Says yes, but Ontario may be different.


Now that you've spoiled it, the answer is absolutely yes. Not digging out the codebook, as I've moved more times than I've changed my gitch in the past 9 months or so. 

But the answer, again, is yes.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

what else would you use?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> what else would you use?


Ya'll can't use PVC up North?

We dont use ABS down here.....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are you Polish, as in a person from Poland? Or is it polish, as in shoe and furniture polish?


Definitely polish, as in shoe and furniture polish.

His name would be capitalized if he was Polish, as in a person from Poland.


----------



## polishplumber (Oct 13, 2012)

*To all the comedians sorry plumbers*

LOL. YOU GUYS ARE WAY TO FUNNY FOR ME. ACTUALLY I LIKE IT. I DON'T HAVE TO GO TO YUK YUKS FOR A GOOD LAUGH, I JUST HAVE TO TALK TO YOU GUYS. THANKS FOR YOUR HELP. TAKE CARE AND KEEP UP THE HUMOUR.:thumbup: I'M OUTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Did you hear the one about the polish plumber that used a ....................


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> Ya'll can't use PVC up North?
> 
> We dont use ABS down here.....


Yes we use PVC. I've been in townhouses so long anything not black is out of this world to me:laughing:


----------

